# Leaf Collecting



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

With the recent dry spell I've been manually collecting a large number of holly leaves from the trees in the garden. There wasn't any point in using the mower as the box would have filled every few steps. This got me thinking as the best kit to pick up leaves in the autumn.

We have a large horse chestnut as well as ornamental cherry so what to are recommendations for the best way to collect these; lawn rake and lots of bending down (what happens now), those oversize plastic hand thingies, the long handled hinged pincers or anything else

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Vac/mukcher


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Lawn mower on a medium to high setting will easily collect dry leaves, so timing collection before they get wet n soggy is key. Mower gives you by far the quickest collection rate and biggest collection capacity.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Vac/mukcher


Thanks for that. Do you have a link to the type of thing mentioned pls

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I thought this thread was going to be for some weird hobby. Meh.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for that. Do you have a link to the type of thing mentioned pls
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Check THIS out, I have one and it does everything it says.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Aye, that's exactly the kind of thing. :thumb:

No power cords either if you have a big area to cover.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Ibea Turbo 70 with vacuum hose attachment here.
There is a smaller Turbo 50 and others like Billy Goat leaf vacuums etc.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi i'm a pro landscaper and have to tidy customers gardens and these vac/mulcher are as good as a chocolate fireguard i find it much easier to use a large leaf rake and a sheet to collect, if you have a very large area there is a machine called Billy Goat which is a walk behind leaf picker.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

@bigbrother as someone who tidies gardens, any ideas for the best option with bamboo leaves over slate chippings 
I have 8 in large pots so it doesn't take long for them to mount up and look untidy :wall:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Run the lawn mower without the collection bag. Mow the lawn and the leaves at a reasonable height. Wait for the mulch all to dry out in the sun. Run mower over again to collect the no much reduced volume.

Got myself a leaf blower now, so blow into a pile in a corner and will collect that way- makes excellent compost.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

The_Weasel said:


> @bigbrother as someone who tidies gardens, any ideas for the best option with bamboo leaves over slate chippings
> I have 8 in large pots so it doesn't take long for them to mount up and look untidy :wall:


I would use my leaf blower to blow the into a corner or on to the drive/patio or lawn and then collect them bear in mind i do have a powerful blower not a [email protected] special.


----------

